
Visual Transistor-Level Simulation of the 6502 CPU (2012) - erickhill
http://www.visual6502.org
======
pvg
Previously
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14885321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14885321)
and infinitely previously

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=visual6502.org](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=visual6502.org)

------
ChuckMcM
Should be paired with [http://monster6502.com/](http://monster6502.com/) :-)

~~~
vvanders
I simply can't get enough of the Monster6502. If they ever sell a kit I'm
buying one in a heartbeat.

------
jmull
I never get tired of this.

